# nitrates so soon?



## aykfc (Jun 6, 2006)

I got 13 pounds of live rock in my 46 gallon tank. The next day I got 3 damsels, and 5 snails. I wanted to start cycling. This was 3 days ago. I had about .25 ammonia reading, and I checked nitrites and nitrates today and saw I had about 20 nitrates and .25 nitrites. Is it possible to have nitrates and nitrites in 3 days with live rock? It seems all the dead spots on my live rock is turning right. Is this normal? Thanks for all your help, and if you need more information just let me know.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thats pretty normal since live rock is....well.... live with bacteria along with other live things. But the bacteria that is allready living in your rock is the reason why you see nitrates right away (and the reason it costs so much too )


----------



## aykfc (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah, I got some for 6 dollars a pound. I am good friends with the girl at the store and got it .75 cents cheaper a pound and she only charged me for 12 when I got 13. It would be pretty dangerous too add some more expensive fish now, right?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I would add a little at a time especially since you already have ammonia readings


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

You need to let you tank cycle. You shouldn't add anything till you have zero acrooss the board with maybe the exception of nitrites (or is the last one nitrates i am confusing myslef). cycling tanks roughly 3-4 weeks but ushuely safe to wait even longer to make sure there are not any spikes. My tank cycled i believe a little over a month before i added the clean up crew.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

CollegeReefer said:


> (or is the last one nitrates i am confusing myslef)


Nitrates


You wont have 0 across the board since nitrates will only exit the aquarium through water changes (and through anaerobic bacteria but there isnt enough anaerobic bacteria to convert nitrates).


----------

